# What is the Patek of pens?



## mretzloff (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm very new to pens and have very little knowledge. I have a big interest in watches, despite my very humble collection of one, and know a good deal about them.

Which pen compares to Patek, in terms of being the best, or top three? I checked the "Which pen = which watch?" thread. One guy said MB=Patek. Is that true? MB strikes me like a Rolex (because of the amount of advertising I see).


----------



## WX1 (Dec 20, 2006)

mretzloff said:


> I'm very new to pens and have very little knowledge. I have a big interest in watches, despite my very humble collection of one, and know a good deal about them.
> 
> Which pen compares to Patek, in terms of being the best, or top three? I checked the "Which pen = which watch?" thread. One guy said MB=Patek. Is that true? MB strikes me like a Rolex (because of the amount of advertising I see).


I would actually agree with the MB = Rolex.

I would say that Omas, due to its similarity to Patek with regard to their shared use of different material for their watches (Omas boasts one pen known as the _Chateau Lafite_ Rothschild [limited edition] using -- you might've guessed it already -- oak wood from the very kegs that held that special spirit) and links to royalty (Omas has a REALLY nice looking "*Spanish Royal Family*" [blue, with silver trimming] and "*The Russian Empire*" [black with gold trimming]), I would say Omas = Patek, arguably.

Doesn't Patek have their own "watch that you've not seen anywhere else" (how 'bout that number that sold for a mill' or so a while ago?). Omas has a pen for medical professionals, with a thermometre somewhere in it.

Heyyyyyy, time for another WATCH-PEN analogy thread or what?


----------



## Shangas (Mar 16, 2008)

As much as I'd hate to admit it, I'd agree that MB = Rolex. They're both great, but their marketing hype makes you wonder what to believe and what not to believe.


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 11, 2006)

That's a tough choice for me. Delta makes some phenomenal pens - the Don Quijote and the Garibaldi come to mind. Aurora also has a few beautifully crafted LE pens - the Asia, Europa and Optima series come to mind. And even though they make a lot of Timex equivalents, Parker has a number of Duofold pens (of which I only own one - :-() that I'd agree to take care of for the next generation as they say in the Patek ads...


----------



## Elton Balch (Feb 10, 2006)

*...and the Patek of pens is...*

David Oscarson. Google him. I own Sun, Moon and Stars.


----------



## jdr (Apr 30, 2007)

Actually, I think a Michael Perchin pen would be more in the Patek vein.


----------



## discordianist (Jan 19, 2009)

I have quit diffrend idea about Patek of pens, I say Pelikan. Think about Patek commercials and the phrase: No one ever really owns Patek Phillip, you merely look after it for future generations.

I have had enough vintage Pelikans over the years to find out that they work, simply work. They have the same kind of subdued elegance as "basic" Pateks but there are flamboyant ones as well (spirit of gaudi, toledo and so on). They're robust, work and are excelent heirlooms. And they are not overly marketed, but still quit well known.

I hope my answer makes sense!


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 9, 2008)

I second Pelikan
understated, lightweight (not the sticks of brass feeling you get from other "luxury" pens) nice nibs, etc


----------



## scuttle (Dec 15, 2008)

mretzloff said:


> I'm very new to pens and have very little knowledge. I have a big interest in watches, despite my very humble collection of one, and know a good deal about them.
> 
> Which pen compares to Patek, in terms of being the best, or top three? I checked the "Which pen = which watch?" thread. One guy said MB=Patek. Is that true? MB strikes me like a Rolex (because of the amount of advertising I see).


Rolex are a thousand times better than MB. A Rolex may be (is!) overpriced, but a modern Rolex is just as good as the Submariner that Connery wore in Dr No or real RN personnel wore. A modern MB 149 is a cheap piece of plastic sold at extraordinary mark-up, designed to look like one of the classic celluloid and brass 149s.

People have mentioned Pelikan. Pel make ok pens - much better than MB - but they don't even make their own nibs, and they use plastic feeds rather than the traditional, better, but expensive and hard to get right ebonite. Like most companies they don't actually try pens out before shipping, which is another reason they don't belong in the very top layer of pen makers. Think of them as being like one of those hordes of watch co.s that use ETA mechanisms. Definitely not the pen Patek!

Probably the best pens in the world are made in Japan - Pilot/Namiki (very like Seiko in the range of price ranges they cover), Sailor, and Nakaya. They make their own nibs and upper range pens are made by hand. Nakaya in particular build by hand and aim to produce a custom pen to match your grip and writing style, and their urushi finishes are excellent. If you want one you'll have to order direct from their website. Prices are actually very good - $400 can get a "basic" model and $600 the popular "Balance"

http://www.nakaya.org/ehandmade.html

Their own photos aren't very good, btw - look for reviews like http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=20884 to see and read about the quality of the actual pens.










For something more modern, google for eg a Namiki Silvern.


----------



## austinnh (May 25, 2009)

I agree with scuttle a thousand times (also about the Rolex, I keep seeing MB=Rolex but I agree with scuttle that this is not true). Although I have little actual experience with the (high-end) Japanese pens, my impression from the word of others is that they have about the best nibs made in the world today (not counting custom nibs), and I think they are easily among the most beautiful pens in the world.

I will add that I think that Classic Fountain Pens, Inc. (not sure if I'm allowed to post links to stores.................. yes of course I read the rules and regulations!...........) has some Nakayas in stock. Never purchased from them, but I think they're good.


----------



## GeorgeD (May 4, 2009)

I havent seen anyone refering to Montegrappa
I also think that omas, namiki and maybe conway stewart should be in this top league!


----------



## tt32003 (Mar 21, 2008)

One of those made to measure pens : David Oscarson, Edison, some Nakaya, some Bexley. Edison pens getting very popular. You can choose the material you want and actually observe the birth of your pen thru webcam. Really cool


----------



## skols (Mar 28, 2009)

GeorgeD said:


> I havent seen anyone refering to Montegrappa
> I also think that omas, namiki and maybe conway stewart should be in this top league!


Montegrappa, MB and Cartier are all from the same pen group similar to the Swatch Group in the watch world. So although a great pen I think Montegrappa is more the Omega than then Patek.


----------



## Kool Cat (Feb 11, 2006)

I would say Namiki but then some of their limited edition pens are really expensive and hard to come by.


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

A tough one to answer. As someone who has been dallying with FPs for a long time, I can say that it cannot be a Patek unless it is smooth writing.

Using that as a criteria (well, would you call a enamaled, 22K gold appointed pen a Patek if it did not write smoothly?), I would have to say my MB and my Conklin Crescent fill repro are like Pateks.

But, I also have a Sheaffer Jr and a snorkel, which both cost less than my Conklin together, that write just as smoothly as well.

Just my thoughts on the matter.

Dan


----------



## Tristan17 (Dec 22, 2007)

definately Montegrappa! b-)


----------



## jockeys (May 14, 2009)

jdr said:


> Actually, I think a Michael Perchin pen would be more in the Patek vein.


I thought about that, but I'm actually gonna go with Jean-Pierre Lepine
http://www.jean-pierre-lepine.com/index2.asp
for the Patek of pens title... his pens are simply astonishing... unrivaled in complexity and uniqueness (and price!)

I mean, his Titanic DNA pen has PIECES OF THE ACTUAL TITANIC IN IT! so over the top, who else could it be?


----------



## sixties.nut (Apr 5, 2009)

Nah, Caran d'Ache for Patek grade of pen.


----------



## TimeZero (Oct 20, 2008)

If I were to compare a watchmaker with a pen maker, the piece of the pen I'd concentrate on would be the nib (assuming we're talking about a fountain pen). Just like some watchmakers simply case ETA movements, many pen makers simply turn resin and/or metal into a case for an out-sourced nib from a company like Bock. Undoubtedly, things like weight and balance of the casing (barrel, etc.) affect how the pen feels in your hand, when pen hits paper, it's the nib that defines the writing experience. 

So in this case I'd begin by including those pen manufacturers that build their nibs in-house. In that category, you'll find Aurora, Lamy, Sailor, Platinum, Pilot and Nakaya. I'm sure that there are others. When considering the upper-high-end, I'd delete Lamy from the bunch (I know a lot of Lamy lovers will likely flame me, but I calls 'em like I sees 'em). 

Many people love Aurora nibs, but they certainly have their share of detractors, especially with their reputation for "tooth" which some love as "feedback" and others decry as "scratchy."

Platinum, Sailor, Nakaya and Pilot nibs are all well-regarded. Of them, I have no experience with Nakaya, so I can't speak from my experience. Platinum's music nib is considered the best of the best in that genre and, despite my love for Sailor pens, outclasses the Sailor Music Nib by a large margin.

In the end, however, Sailor makes a tremendous variety of "specialty" nibs and continues to innovate in that area, pushing the boundaries of traditional nib manufacturing with the Cross-Emperor, Concord, Zoom, Saibi and other nibs. I think this puts them in a class all by themselves.


----------



## DS/B MCS (Sep 22, 2008)

I'd commission David Broadwell b-) commissioned


----------



## Uncle Bill (Mar 25, 2008)

discordianist said:


> I have quit diffrend idea about Patek of pens, I say Pelikan. Think about Patek commercials and the phrase: No one ever really owns Patek Phillip, you merely look after it for future generations.
> 
> I have had enough vintage Pelikans over the years to find out that they work, simply work. They have the same kind of subdued elegance as "basic" Pateks but there are flamboyant ones as well (spirit of gaudi, toledo and so on). They're robust, work and are excelent heirlooms. And they are not overly marketed, but still quit well known.
> 
> I hope my answer makes sense!


Agreed as the owner of 16 Pelikans both vintage and modern.


----------



## tomee (Jul 17, 2007)

what is the Omega, Panerai and Breitlings of pens?


----------



## spluurfg (Feb 20, 2008)

tomee said:


> what is the Omega, Panerai and Breitlings of pens?


I dunno, what is the BMW, Audi, and Mercedes of cufflinks?

Rolex/MB work because they are simply the most recognized 'luxury' brand for their respective products and both rely heavily on marketing. Like St Dupont and lighters. Or Ferrari and cars.

But the three companies you describe do not occupy much of a defining position in the marketplace (in fact, they are in competitors within the same position within the marketplace), certainly not to the point where one can make analogies to other just as nebulously defined brands. I struggle to think of a non-trivial answer to your question that could provide any illumination whatsoever.


----------



## Kayakman (Aug 22, 2009)

Parker "51" most definatley...


----------



## tomee (Jul 17, 2007)

where would pelikan rate in terms of watches?


----------



## watchNoob (Dec 3, 2007)

I think Pelican would be roughly analogous to the mid-range independent Swiss brands like Oris et al. The conservative styling and value proposition are similar.


----------



## CAA (Aug 19, 2008)

These are my nominations: Michel Perchin, David Oscarson, Grayson Tighe, and, maybe, Lominchay.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

mretzloff said:


> One guy said MB=Patek. Is that true? MB strikes me like a Rolex (because of the amount of advertising I see).


I tend to agree with that analogy.


----------



## watchNoob (Dec 3, 2007)

I think it depends on what one considers the defining characteristic of a company like Patek. If extremely limited production and personalization are the key, I would say Platinum's Nakaya brand is pretty close to the top because they offer unique handmade pens made specifically for the customer.

If the criterion is that the company is a company that's been around for generations and made "significant" technical contributions to the modern standard, the field is different. Graf von Faber Castell might fit, as would Waterman, Parker and Sheaffer, but the latter three are no longer managed as luxury brands.


----------



## RandM (May 12, 2006)

Churchill used a Conway Stewart...I guess that must be the Breguet of pens.


----------



## Willie The Wolf (Dec 27, 2009)

skols said:


> Montegrappa, MB and Cartier are all from the same pen group similar to the Swatch Group in the watch world. So although a great pen I think Montegrappa is more the Omega than then Patek.


To me it is the broad tipped LAMY. Smooth as silk and lasts forever.

Willie The Wolf


----------

